# We have 2 new veteran moderators!



## Monica (Aug 9, 2014)

Please join us welcoming @katred & @Naynadine to their new roles as Veteran Moderators. Both of these ladies have dedicated their time to bettering our community for quite awhile now and they are both significant contributors to our site.  Welcome and congrats to both of you!












_We are currently recruiting to fill moderator positions, if you have an interest in helping out please shoot me a PM._


----------



## rockin (Aug 10, 2014)

Congrats, Katred and Naynadine.  You deserve this promotion x


----------



## urbis (Aug 10, 2014)

MonikaRose said:


> Please join us welcoming @katred  & @Naynadine  to their new roles as Veteran Moderators. Both of these ladies have dedicated their time to bettering our community for quite awhile now and they are both significant contributors to our site.  Welcome and congrats to both of you!  :con: :welcome:     _We are currently recruiting to fill moderator positions, if you have an interest in helping out please shoot me a PM._ :wiggle:


 Glad for your well deserved promotion


----------



## Laurenjvt (Aug 11, 2014)

Congrats ladies and thank-you for all your hard work and efforts to make Specktra great!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 11, 2014)

Congrats ladies


----------



## flamingobee (Aug 12, 2014)

Congrats ladies! Well done and thanks for all the hard work! A well deserved promotion for the both of you!!!


----------



## Jennifae (Aug 13, 2014)

Congrats, Katred and Naynadine!


----------



## alexisweaver (Aug 13, 2014)

That's awesome, congrats!


----------



## kattancs (Aug 15, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

@katred & @Naynadine


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 25, 2014)

*Congratulations Katred and Naynadine *!


----------

